

Who is Hiring Remote Workers? (May 2011) - adrianscott

Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread, but please remote positions only.<p>[ N.B.: Thread created because general who is hiring thread was very large last month and this permits better filtering, saving time for HN members, as shown in the past. ]
======
adrianscott
CoderBuddy welcomes remote workers.

Our goal is to revolutionize software development. Our founder is a pioneer of
social networking (Ryze) and founding investor in Napster. Our angel investors
include Internet entrepreneurs who have sold their startups to Google (pre-
IPO), Microsoft, Yahoo, Fox, etc., as well as 500 Startups.

Technologies we use include Python, Google App Engine, Django, AJAX, AWS. Math
ability is a plus. We're looking for a front-end developer, server-side
developer, developer evangelist / social media fanatic, and a part-time or
full-time designer.

We're particularly focused on recruiting in Latin America (for timezone and
other reasons), though we'd still consider other folks. Our existing team
members are primarily in Panama and Brazil.

------
amac
Posted previously on hiring threads and received a good response from the HN
community. Needless to say, still looking for someone to help with my project
to catalog every product in existence. It will be a non-profit service however
I'd like to build for profit tools around it if possible. E-mail is in my
profile.

